# Maverick ET-73 Question



## pocketaces (May 3, 2010)

It seems as if the Maverick ET-73 is the preferred themo on this site.

Do I need to drill holes in my smoker or do you just close the door on the wires?

Also, is that a potato I see in some of these pictures?  If so, why?  If not, then what the heck is that thing?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 3, 2010)

Yep it's a potato.  Cut it square so it will sit flat in the smoker.  Piece of cake.

I usually just put my cables through one of the vents in the top or under the lid, but I'm sure this compromises the integrity of the wiring at some point.

I did drill some holes in the back of my smoker to run the leads in and this seemed to be much easier.

It's all about how willing you are to mod your rig.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 3, 2010)

Yes it is a potatoe and it's to keep the probe from laying on the grate and giving you a false heat reading. Now I have a smoke vault and I did drill a small (1/4") in the sideof my smoker to run the leads thur. I don't want to damage the wires from the thermo meter probe.


----------



## caveman (May 3, 2010)

I run the wires through a hole in my rig.  I don't like the idea of putting my lid down on my wires.  And the potatoe is like Indy & Mballi said.  People also drill a hole in a piece of wood chunk.  I think a smoking chunk.  It saves on using potatoes.  I think Taters are for smoking not monitoring.


----------



## scarbelly (May 4, 2010)

The ET73 does come with a clip that you can use to clip to one of the grates - I just took a chunk of wood and drilled a hole in it and it works great - I run the wires down thru my vent and have had no issues at all


----------



## coronaca92879 (May 4, 2010)

I have used the clip on my et73 I wonder if that is creating the huge different between it and my wsm thermometer.


----------



## mythmaster (May 4, 2010)

I use my ET-73 with the clip in my MES, and it works great.  A potato might keep it from sliding, though, but I've never tried it.  I can keep it from sliding by positioning the cable before I close the door.

I don't like to waste potatoes ;)


----------

